# My 9 year old daughters Twilight Theme Bday cake!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My 9 year old loves Edward and Bella! I won't let her read the books but she saw the first movie and is addicted. She wanted a twilight theme bday cake and a girlfriend of mine made one for her. I think it turned out awesome! Had to show pics of it.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

No pic showed up!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

none?? Are they there now?


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

cake? What cake?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> none?? Are they there now?


Nope. Try putting them in an album in your profil and putting a link to them.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.imageshack.us/


Is free and no registration for hosting pictures.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Want to see cake!!!! hahaha


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I fixed it put it in an album. Can you see it now?


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep ... SWEET!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh. My. God. At first I was thinking, "Okay, so where's the cake?"


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

lol..no.

Click on the insert image icon (mountian with sun) and enter a image address. (right click on properties of photo and it will have http://.........


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

nevermind I see it


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank goodness you can see it!!! It was vanilla with almond extract yummy


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks great..


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is incredible! Your friend sure has talent!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

That is a great cake!! Looks awsome!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks DELICIOUS!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful fondant job!! That really came out incredible. I'm sure your daughter was beyond happy with it!! What did she make the apple and chess piece out of?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

the apple was made out of rice krispie treats and covered in fondant. And the chess piece was just pure fondant!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful! Is she a professional baker?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Really nice cake!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

That cake is fantastic! Your friend did a wonderful job on it. My daughter likes to bake cakes and use fondant...I'll definitely be showing this to her.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

does your friend have a cake making business? Is the apple "real" or made of cakey goodness? Really awesome work


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

She is a social worker by day and cake maker by night. She has tons of orders but not enough to have a business yet. The apple was made out of ricekrispie treats and molded to look like an apple, then covered in fondant. I told her she could really be a full time decorator.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't say I'm a big fan of Twilight, but the book never looked so good! I'd dive right into it.... literally, I would just dive right in with my mouth wide open. This is no joke... LOL

Your friend has mad cake skillz!


----------

